# GrannyBee's Apiary



## Devorah aka GrannyBee (Apr 29, 2011)

GrannyBee and shugah bees (g-kids) working the hives
http://www.flickr.com/photos/akagra...grannybee/5896562883/in/photostream/lightbox/


OK now I've created and uploaded pics to Flicker- clicked on photo I wanted to use here in Flicker- got URL - used insert pic here- >>didn't happen!! waz up?
replaced URL with another and it now just adds link- not embedded pic/s. Oh well- enough already!


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Need to move the photos to a photo sharing site like flicker or photobucket and link from there


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

It is explained here:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments


----------



## Devorah aka GrannyBee (Apr 29, 2011)

thx~ working on uploading pics to Flicker so I can upload here. :\


----------



## Devorah aka GrannyBee (Apr 29, 2011)

Thx- will do. :]


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Yikes, you should put a warning next to the link....I had to make sure my blinds where closed so my bees wouldn't see those hives, because if they saw what other workers are getting they would go on strike  Nice brood pattern also :thumbsup:


----------



## Devorah aka GrannyBee (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh 2 funny! thx so much. Do you mean the shugah water? or the painted boxes? heeheheee. My granddaughter painted her pink hive and I did my green one. Just havin' fun! LOL 
We use a friend's property for our apiary. The bees have a great place! 
While I'm at it here, it's been 10 weeks since the install. Guess I should remove the entrance reducer- huh? It's on the wider opening slot but think they're plenty strong enough to guard their opening w/o it now.


----------

